# Home Study Hypno for Birth



## Mervs Mum

Fancy Hypnobirthing but dont have a practitioner close by? 

Just wanted to let you know about a cheeky discount I have got for anyone following my FB page.

Have a look at Tums 2 Mums 'Hypno 4 Birth' study from home course! 

Normally a bargain at £36 for all the resources you need - MP3s, work book & online support from a registered Hypnobirthing Practitioner - I can get you a 10% discount. Email her at [email protected] and quote 'Everyday Miracle' to get your 10% discount!

Her blog is excellent too even if you dont fancy the home study pack, she's got some free MP3s on there and her blog posts are EXCELLENT!
:flower:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Bump for Caz Hills. :flower:


----------



## caz_hills

Thanks so much for this - I'll check it out!


----------



## Mervs Mum

If you'd like it let me know and I'll make sure you get the discount :winkwink:


----------



## BabyBG

Think I will purchase this as it is so much less expensive than the classes. Even if I decide to go ahead with the classes I can be one step ahead. Need to wait until thurs though which is pay day. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Mervs Mum

If you email her on [email protected] and quote 'Everyday Miracle' that will get you the 10% discount :)


----------



## mushmouth

OMG i neeeeeeeeeeeeed this! lol

gotta wait till payday at the end of this month tho - 33/34 weeks isnt too late to get the full effects is it?

tahnk you for posting it!


----------



## Mervs Mum

33/34 weeks isnt too late - it's probably about the average point people start TBH :)


----------



## mushmouth

Peeeeeeeeeeerfect! thank you :flow:

I've liked your page too - just wish I lived closer to my nan! lol I'll be back at the end of the month to let you girls know when I've got this and what I think :D


----------



## Groovychick

Thank you! :)


----------



## caz_hills

I still need to buy this set and will let you know when I do.... but I have already bought a natal hypnotherapy cd for relaxation and it's fab - just hope it helps for the pregnancy and birth! But it's working so far. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## rainbowgroove

I'm doing this course and loving it :)


----------



## Mervs Mum

Bump for peanut bean :)


----------



## indigo_fairy

Thanks for posting, think this is just what I need. Am going to have a proper look :)


----------



## PeanutBean

:dohh: I thought I saw it on your doula fb page and couldn't face trawling through ages of posts! :lol:


----------



## sarah1980

Thanks for this, it's just what I was looking for.

Sarah.xxx


----------



## indigo_fairy

I bought it this week, and am enjoying it, highly recommend for such a good price :)


----------



## sarah1980

Just to say I have bought this course tonight and I'm just off to start! The lady was lovely, I had a couple of questions and she got back to me by email straight away and I had the course the very next morning after making the payment.

Thanks again Merv's Mum!

Sarah.xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Thank you my lovely Lise! xxx


----------



## Mervs Mum

You are welcome my lovely Anna!! Xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Sorry to bump, but is this still on offer? xx


----------



## indigo_fairy

I think so, I got it a few weeks ago, theres an email on the site to contact her :)


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks, I have emailed her now :thumbup:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Yeah it's an on going offer :D


----------



## pinkclaire

Thank you, I have already purchased and getting started! :thumbup:


----------



## Freya

Was planning to try and do the Hypnobirthing course again, but to be honest I really dont think I have the time to go to classes, plus my local practitioner who taught me is not practicing due to ill health.

Would love to take advantage of this deal too please! Will email now.

p.s. congrats on certified status! :thumbup:

xxxx


----------



## Mervs Mum

Just bumping this for any newbies x


----------



## lesleyann

Will send off for this when we get paid again me thinks, anything to help make birthing more relaxed.. What do you say to her in the emial though lol?


----------



## Mervs Mum

I'd like to buy the home study course please and knock me 10% off while you're at it?!?!???!!!


----------



## lesleyann

Mervs Mum said:


> I'd like to buy the home study course please and knock me 10% off while you're at it?!?!???!!!

Honest and straight to the point i like it :thumbup:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Bump!


----------



## Hypnomummy

Just wanted to let you know that this offer is on-going and therefore still available 

Best wishes

Dany


----------



## Mervs Mum

Thanks dany!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Bump! :)


----------



## Mervs Mum

Just bumping as I know we get lots of people looking at options for Hypnobirthing and the like :)


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Oooh I wish I'd seen this earlier! Bargain even without the discount, I paid more than double that for the natal hypnotherapy cds last pregnancy!!


----------



## midget em

Oooh this is great I was just thinking about I asking if anyone know of a cheaper option. I think I'll be ordering the info too. Thank you x


----------



## singers_love

Defiantely be having a look thank you


----------



## ZoeZo

I guess now I'm at 23 weeks I should think about getting this!


----------



## ZoeZo

Bttt


----------



## Mervs Mum

How are you finding the home study course Zoe? :)


----------



## ZoeZo

Really enjoying it thank you! It's good to know reading through weeks 1 and 2 that I already have been doing/thinking some of the things suggested.

The going to loo part was freaky, I used to use that an example of why do we have directed pushing - I don't sit on the loo all day and push for a poo when I don't feel like I need to go! So why do we get told to push when we don't feel the need to etc

Just need to listen to the mp3's a bit more, really pleased with them :flower:


----------



## hastbury

Hi,

I saw this post months ago, couldn't find it again but luckily remembered the name (tums2mums) and and am in week 3 of 6 with it - I'm really pleased with it! 

I just got my homebirth wish today confirmed at midwives so all is falling into place!

Thanks for the info:thumbup:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Bump! :)


----------

